# Police Use Buses To Recruit New Officers



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Police Use Buses To Recruit New Officers

WARWICK, R.I. -- The Warwick Police Department on Thursday kicked off its annual recruitment drive with a new strategy aimed at attracting prospective officers.

The department is putting ads on 10 Rhode Island Public Transit Authority buses.

The drive will cost the city of Warwick about $8,000 to $10,000. 

----------------

I guess WPD is hiring....


----------

